# Headlights



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
I'm restoring an AMT 1959 Mercury Park Lane. I need to know how to best represent the headlights. They're chromed, along with the bumper and grille. I've removed all of the chroming and will reapply. But how would I best represent the unlit lights? Just leaving them chromed doesn't seem to be a good idea.
Any thoughts?

Jeff


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

One of the easier methods I have seen is to take a clear sprue piece. Heat it over a candle. Press the molten end onto a sleeve of staples. You will have to cut off the old lamps or drill them out so the fit may not always be the best but with practice you will get better.

videos on youtube and facebook


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

And now to the elephant in the room - how do you reapply the chrome?


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> One of the easier methods I have seen is to take a clear sprue piece. Heat it over a candle. Press the molten end onto a sleeve of staples. You will have to cut off the old lamps or drill them out so the fit may not always be the best but with practice you will get better.
> 
> videos on youtube and facebook


That's a very interesting idea! I'll give it a test try!
It should be easy enough to use a chrome paint or paint pen on the back of the clear parts.
Jeff


----------

